

FenOS to support all binary formats and hardware - danfru
http://www.myfenos.com/

======
Danieru
This is very suspicious and if I had to make a bet, I'd say it is a scam.

First "Exo Core Intelligent Operating System" is marketing BS. Which would be
fine except they claim to be architecture agnostic which if true requires
expensive cpu emulation. This is a warning flag, a real OS would warn about
the massive downsides.

The big flag is they are taking "pre-orders" and are taking money only through
Skrill. Skrill is the new name for moneybrokers, one of the only methods for
unreversable money transfers. The only thing more suspicious would be BTC only
payments.

------
austinz
The term "Exo Core Intelligent Operating System" sounds like meaningless
marketing babble. I would have liked to believe otherwise, but there is no
substantial technical information that I can find on that website. If anyone
can explain what the author means, I'd appreciate it.

In terms of OS security, an integrated anti-virus package and a claim that no
"external protection software" is needed to make the OS secure don't exactly
inspire confidence.

------
nkozyra
Know nothing about this but among other concerns this feels really vaporwarey.

Did I miss something?

------
sanxiyn
Apparently this is a YouTube video demonstrating FenOS and the author(?) is
replying to comments.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ookZ59I9EyY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ookZ59I9EyY)

~~~
bratao
The Windows application have orange borders, very similar to VMWare Unity
mode.

------
mschuster91
Well, cross-platform compatibility is one thing - but cross- _hardware_
compatibility?

> Technically, FenOS is an Exo Core Intelligent Operating System that runs on
> any common Hardware architecture such as “x86”, ”x86-64”, “POWER-PC” and
> “ARM

dafuq? x86/-64 are common enough, but how will they run 64-bit apps on a
32-bit system without a shitload of translation? Same for PPC (who uses this
arch anymore) and ARM (x64)?

I'm really interested in how they're planning to solve this challenge. Just
look at ReactOS and how incomplete it is after years and years of
development...

------
michaelmior
"all binary formats out there" is a bit of a sensationalist title and doesn't
seem to be referenced anywhere on the site.

------
ewbuoi
Even if it is real, I can't imagine them implementing that many APIs
correctly. They also don't mention anything about OS versions, and I don't
know why anyone would bother reimplementing some of those ancient APIs.

------
checker659
There only seems to be one person working on the OS.

------
noonespecial
The binaries are kind of the easy part. Will it work with my laptop's #$^@
wifi card? That's the hard part.

------
canweriotnow
I love that Solaris is such an essential target... Oh, how I miss you, Sun...

~~~
ewbuoi
My school still has an old SPARC machine running Solaris 5.x that all of the
CS students have accounts on. They even have gnome installed and X11
forwarding enabled, but I'm not sure why...

------
grageth
I REALLY want to believe this isn't vaporware.

~~~
grageth
Expanding on this. If target release is September 2014. I can't see how there
is not functional prototypes that could be released for people paying.
Considering the target market, why not release it. I'd be willing to pay for
the early access. Not so sure I'd pay for a pre-order.

------
nemasu
Interesting. Wine and ... Darling?

------
unexistance
Android not covered?

